# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  علم النفس ( بحث كامل ) ..

## عنيده

_السلاااام .._ 

_جايبه ليكم موضوع كامل عن علم النفس .._ 

_اتمنى تستفيدون  .._ 

_علم النفس :


هو الدراسات العلمية للسلوك، العقل والتفكير.



__التســـــــــميـــــــــــه :


يرى العلماء ان جذور علم النفس تأتي من موضوعين هي ال[[فلسفة]] وال[[فسيولوجيا]]، وكلمة سيكولوجية (نفسية) تأتي من الكلمة اليوناينة Psyche=engl.soul والتي تعني الروح و Logos وتعني دراسة العلم ، وفي القرن السادس عشر ، كان معنى علم النفس هو العلم الذي يدرس الروح او الذي يدرس العقل ، وذلك للتمييز بين هذا الإصطلاح وعلم دراسة الجسد، ومنذ بداية القرن الثامن عشر، زاد إستعمال هذا الاصطلاح "سايكولوجية" وأصبح منتشرا.



__بـــــــــــدايـــــــــــته :


يعتبر علم النفس من العلوم الحديثه التي تم إنشاؤها وإدخالها لأول مرة في المختبرات في عام 1879 على يد عالم النفس الألماني [[وليم فونت]]، وقد استخدم فونت (Vont) طريقة الاستبطان أو التأمل الذاتي لحل المشكلات وكشف الخبرات الشعورية ، وأطلق فونت على هذا العلم باسم '''علم دراسة الخبرة الشعورية''' وبذلك يعتبر فونت هو المؤسس لعلم النفس وهو من قام باستقلالية هذا العلم عن الفلسفة.




__تطــــــــــور علم النفـــــــــس :


اسس وليم فونت المدرسة البنائية في علم النفس معتمدا على عملية الاستبطان التي قامت على التعرف على مشكلات الشخص عن طريق الشخص نفسه ومساعدته في حل هذه المشكلات وتصحيح رؤيته لها فعلى سبيل المثال هناك من يعتقد أن الله خلقه ليعاقبه أو لتكون نهايته في الجحيم "النار" وبناء على هذا الاعتقاد يتصرف بتمرد أو يأس أو يكون مضطهد للمجتمع ومضاد له، فيتم استخدام طريقة الاستبطان مع هذا الشخص لتصحيح هذا الاعتقاد الخاطيء لديه ، ولذلك طرق خاصه مخبرية علمية.

لكن بعد ذلك جاء علماء آخرون انتقدوا طريقة فونت بالاستبطان وقالوا إنها طريقة ذاتيه تعتمد على رأي الشخص نفسه ولايمكن تعميمها ، وكذلك تعتمد على رأي الباحث نفسه ورؤيته وحالته النفسية، ومن العلماء الذين انتقدوا المدرسة البنائيه هو الأمريكي [[وليام جيمس]] حيث ركز على وظائف الدماغ وتقسيماته وماهي وظيفة أجزاء الدماغ ، فمن وظائف الدماغ بشكل مختصر مبسّط هي التفكير والإحساسات والانفعالات، حيث المنطقه الجبهية تتم فيها عمليات التفكير والتخيل والكلام والكتابه والحركه ، وفي وسط الدماغ منطقة السمع وتفسير الإحساسات وإعطاءها معنى ، والمنطقة الخلفية للدماغ الجهاز البصري لتفسير الاحساسات البصرية وهناك منطقة تقع فوق الرقبه من الخلف مباشره تحوي المخيخ والنخاع المستطيل والوصله ، وهم مسؤولون عن توازن الجسم والتنفس وعمليات الهضم وضربات القلب والدوره الدمويه .... الخ ، وأطلق على هذه المدرسة اسم [[مدرسة وظيفية|المدرسة الوظيفية]] .

ثم بعد ذلك ظهر انتقاد آخر للمدرستين وقال: إن كان على علم النفس أن يكون علم صحيح ومستقل لايجب أن تتم دراسة مالايمكن رؤيته وغير ملموس وافتراضي كالعقل والذكاء والتفكير لأنها مجرد افتراضات لايمكن إثباتها علميا ، ومن العلماء المنتقدين للوظيفية هو الأمريكي جون واطسون ، وقال يجب دراسة السلوك (( الظاهر )) للإنسان أي ماهو ملموس ويمكن رؤيته، وتطور بذلك علم النفس كثيرا بعد ظهور هذه المدرسة وهي [[مدرسة سلوكية|المدرسة السلوكية]]، ومن روادها عالم النفس الشهير الروسي [[إيفان بافلوف|بافلوف]] ، مؤسس [[نظرية التعلم]] ، عندما أجرى اختبارات مخبرية فقد لاحظ بافلوف أن سيلان لعاب الكلب يرتبط بتقديم الطعام ، فقام بتجربه هي : قرع جرس قبل تقديم الطعام ثم يلحقها بالإطعام فيسيل اللعاب ، وبعد تكرار هذه التجربه بدأ يسيل لعاب الكلب لمجرد سماع الجرس دون تقديم الطعام وهذا ما أطلق علي تعلم شرطي .




__قــــائمة المواضيع الاساسيه في علم النفس :


علم النفس 

علم النفس التنموي 

إدمان Addiction 

سلوك لا اجتماعي Anti-social 

انتباه Attention 

موقف Attitude (psychology) 

دماغ و جهاز عصبي 

تأذي الدماغ Brain injury 

تطور الطفل Child development 

إدراك 

تواصل Communication 

تكيف 

التزام Conformity (psychology 

وعي 

جريمة 

اتخاذ القرارات (Heuristic#Psychology|Decision making) 

عاطفة Emotion 

هندسة إنسانية Ergonomics 

وظيفة تنفيذية Executive function 

تحليل تجريبي سلوكي Experimental analysis of behavior 

إدراك حسي للوجه Face perception 

حركية مجموعة بشرية Group dynamics 

تفاعل حاسوبي إنسانيِ Human computer interaction 

لغة واكتساب لغة ******** acquisition 

تعلم Learning 

ذاكرة Memory 

مرض عقلي Mental illness 

حافز Motivation 

إدراك حسي Perception 

شخصية Personality 

حل المشكلات Problem solving 

تقييم برنامج Program evaluation 

اختبار نفسي Psychological testing 

علم الأمراض النفسي Psychopathology 

علم الأدوية النفسي Psychopharmacology 

علاج نفسي Psychotherapy 

تفكر Reasoning واتخاذ القرارات decision making 

إعادة تأهيل Rehabilitation 

تعزيز Reinforcement 

طرق بحث psychological research methods 

خبرة حسية senses 

جنس Sexuality و دور النوع الجنسي gender role 

إدراك اجتماعي Social cognition 

تأثير اجتماعي Social influence 

رؤيةVision 


__قـــــــائمة العلمــــاء النفسييــــــن :



ألفريد أدلر

يوري أليك 

جوردن ألبورت 

مايكل آرجيل 

سليمان آش 

روبيرتو اساغيولي 

جون وليام أتكنسن 
Aushra Augustinavichute

ألبرت باندورا 

فلاديمير بيختيريف 

فريدريك بارتليت 

اشرف الوزير 

إيرنست بيكر 

ريتشارد بينتال 

داريل بيم 

ألفريد بينيت 

ديفيد بيرتش 

ناثانايل براندن 

دونالد برودبنت 

جيروم إس . برونير 

سيريل بورت 

ماري كالكينز 

جيمس كاتيل 

لورا كارستينسن 

جين مارتن شاركوت 

كلايد Coombs 

جون ديوي 

بول Ekman 

ألبرت أليس 

هافلوك أليس 

إريك إتش . ايريكسون 

ميلتن إتش . ايريكسون 

هانز Eysenck 

ديتريتش Doerner 

ليون Festinger 
Viktor Frank


آنا فرويد 

سيجموند فرويد (مؤسس التحليل النفسي) 

إريك فروم 

جون غابرييلي 

فرانسيز غالتون 

جي. جي . جيبسن 

دانيال Goleman 

إليزابيث Gould 

روبرت Grosseteste 

جْي. بي . جيلفورد 

جي. قاعة ستانلي 

هاري Harlow 

فريدريك Hayek 

دونالد أو . Hebb 

فريز Heider 

ريتشارد Herrnstein 

ليتا Hollingworth 

إدوين هولت 

كارين Horney 

ديفيد هيوم 

كلارك إل . هيكل 

إدوين Hutchins 

وليام جيمس 

كاي ريدفيلد جيميسن 

آرثر Janov 

جوليان Jaynes 

مارسيا كْي . جونسن 
Phlip

جونسن ليرد 

إيرنست جونز 

غطاء ماري جونز 

كارل غوستاف Jung 

دانيال Kahneman ( فائز بجائزة نوبل) 

جورج كيلي 

أوتو إف . Kernberg (طبيب نفساني) 

ألفريد كينزي 

ميلاني Klein 
Friedhart Klix


كورت Koffka (مؤسس مشارك عِلْم نفْس Gestalt) 

ولفجانج Kِhler 

لورانس Kohlberg 
Heinz Kohut 

أميل Kraepelin 
Gundula Krause

إليزابيث Kubler روس 

جاك Lacan 

إلين Langer 

كارل Lashley 

كورت Lewin 

إليزابيث Loftus 

مايو/مايس رولو 

إبراهيم Maslow 

السادة وليام وفرجينيا جونسن 

مايو/مايس رولو 

لويد deMause 

ديفيد ماكليلند 

جيمس ماكليلند 

وليام McDougall 

رونالد Melzack 

ولفجانج Metzger 

ستانلي Milgram 

ألِس ميلير 

جورج أي . ميلير 

نيل إي . ميلير 

بريندا ميلنير 

آرنولد Mindell 

رايموند مزاجي 

سي. لويد مورغان 

أو. إتش . Mowrer 

هيوجو Munsterberg 

جون إف . موراي 

أولريك Neisser 

ألكساندر سوثرلند نيل 

إريك Neumann 

دونالد نورمان 

قدماء جيمس "جيِم" 

إيفان بافلوف 

فريز Perls 

جين Piaget 

ستيفن وردي 

جوناثان بوتر 

جيمس دبليو . بريسكوت 
Vilayanur إس . Ramachandran 

أوتو 

الملك ويلهيلم 

صموئيل Renshaw 

كارل روجرز 

هيرمان Rorschach 

إلينور Rosch 

جوليان 

ديفيد Rumelhart 

فرجينيا Satir (أي موظف خدمات إجتماعية، لَيسَ a عالم نفساني) 

دانيال Schacter 

ستانلي Schachter 

والتر ديل سكوت 

سنغر مارجريت 

مارتن سيليجمان 
Morita Shoma

Burrhus إف . Skinner 

هيربيرت سايمون ( فائز بجائزة نوبل) 

بول Slovic 

تشارلز سبيرمان 

ستانلي سميث Stevens 

روبرت Sternberg 

هاري سوليفان 

خوزيه Szapocznik 

إدوارد إل . ثورندايك 

إل. إل . Thurstone 

إدوارد Titchener 
Endel Tulving


إدوارد سي . Tolman 

آن Treisman 
Tversky

ديميتري Uznadze 

مارجريت Floy Washburn (أول دكتوره نسائية في عِلْمِ النفْس) 

جون بي . Watson 

بول Watzlawick 

ديفيد Wechsler 

ماكس Wertheimer 

ويلهيلم Wundt (أب علم نفس تجريبي) 

إرفين Yalom 

روبرت Yerkes 

روبرت جْي . Zajonc 

أوليفير إل . Zangwill 

فيليب Zimbardo 

دونالد Winnicott


عــلــمـــاء نــظــريــــون :


أرسطو 

Buddhaghosa

رينيه Descartes 


يتبعــ .. 
_

----------


## عنيده

وبــــــــــــإخــــــتـــــــصـــــــــــــــــــ ــــــار :


* موضوع الدراسة فى علم النفس :


ينتمى علم النفس إلى مجموعة العلوم الإنسانية ، حيث يقوم الباحثون فى هذه العلوم بإستخدام المنهج العلمى فى دراسة الظواهر التى تكمن وراء سلوك الإنسان.
ومن هذه العلوم علم الإجتماع و علم الإقتصاد و الأنثروبولوجيا و غيرها من العلوم.
و يدور موضوع علم النفس بصفة عامة حول دراسة الظواهر النفسية كما تتمثل فى السلوك الإنسانى المعقد و الجوانب و العمليات التى تتضح فيه كالتفكير والتذكر والتعلم وغير ذلك من العمليات.
وهو يدرس الإنسان ككائن إجتماعى محكوم فى تشكله وتكوينه وفى تغيره ونموه بالوسط الذى يعيش فيه ، فالإنسان يدرك و ينفعل و يتصرف و يؤثر و يتأثر بالبيئة التى يعيش فيها.
و على ذلك فإن علم النفس يدرس أنواع السلوك الإنسانى فى جميع مراحل الحياة المختلفة ، و محاولة كشف القوانين و المبادئ العامة التى تحكم هذا السلوك.
وعلى ذلك يمكن القول بأن علم النفس هو العلم الذى يدرس و يبحث فى الظواهر النفسية التى تتمثل فى أنماط السلوك الناتجة عن الفرد دراسة علمية بهدف الوصول إلى القوانين التى توجهه.
أو بإختصار فإن علم النفس هو العلم الذى يهتم بدراسة السلوك الإنسانى.
و يقصد بالسلوك : أى نشاط داخلى أو خارجى يصدر عن الفرد ، أو كل ما يصدر عن الإنسان من عمليات يمكن ملاحظتها إما بطريقة مباشرة كالحركات و الأفعال الصادرة من الفرد فى مواقف الحياة المختلفة ويسمى ذلك السلوك بالسلوك الملاحظ ، أو بطريقة غير مباشرة لا يسهل ملاحظته وإنما يمكن الإستدلال عليه أو كشفه أو قياسه بوسائل خاصة كالتفكير مثلا أو رغبات الفرد اللا شعورية و يسمى ذلك النوع من السلوك بالسلوك الغير واضح أو الغير ملاحظ.
يعبر عن السلوك الإنسانى بالصيغة الرياضية الآتية :

سلوك الفرد = دالة العوامل الوراثية × دالة العوامل البيئية



* أقسام علم النفس :

أولا الميادين النظرية :


علم النفس العام : و يعتبر الخلفية النظرية العامة لجميع فروع علم النفس ، حيث يتناول جميع مظاهر الحياة النفسية من خلال دراسته لجوانب السلوك المختلفة ، فهو يهتم بدراسة المبادئ و القوانين العامة للسلوك.

علم النفس الفارق : يتناول هذا الفرع الفروق الفردية بين الأفرادو الجماعات فى المجالات المختلفة لنمو الفرد كالمجال الجسمى و الفسيولوجى و العقلى و الإنفعالى ، فهذا الفرع يهتم بالإختبارات النفسية و المقاييس و تقنينها و تطويرها كأسلوب هام من أساليب القياس.

علم نفس النمو :يهتم بدراسة خصائص السلوك الإنسانى فى المراحل النمائية المختلفة التى تمر بها عملية النمو الإنسانى و العوامل التى تؤثر فيها و الخصائص العامة التى تميز مراحل النمو المختلفة كالطفولة و المراهقة و الشيخوخة.

علم النفس الفسيولوجى : يهتم بدراسة الأساس الفسيولوجى للسلوك ، حيث يهتم بدراسة الجهاز العصبى ووظائفه المختلفة ، لمحاولة فهم كيف يحدث الإحساس ، و كيف ينتقل التيار العصبى فى الأعصاب ، و كيف يسيطر المخ على الشعور وعلى السلوك.

علم النفس الإكلينيكى : يهتم بدراسة الأمراض النفسية و العقلية و إيجاد أفضل الوسائل لعلاجها ، ودراسة الأسس العامة لسلوك المنحرفين و المرضى النفسيين حيث يسعى للتعرف على أسباب الشذوذ أو الإنحراف.

علم النفس الإجتماعى : يتناول هذا الفرع الإنسان و علاقته وتفاعله مع الآخرين ، والجماعة فى علاقتها و تفاعلها مع الجماعات الأخرى ، ويهتم بدراسة التنشئة الإجتماعية للفرد و كيفية تأثره بالنظام الإجتماعى التى نشأ فيها.
ثانيا الميادين التطبيقية :


علم النفس العيادى : يستفيد هذا الفرع من كافة المعارف الإنسانية المختلفة و من دراسة جوانب السلوك غير السوى ، حتى يتمكن من مساعدة الأفراد على التوافق مع أنفسهم ومع الآ خرين ومع بيئتهم التى يعيشون فيها.

علم النفس التربوى : يهتم هذا الفرع بدراسة سيكولوجية التعلم للتعرف على طبيعة عملية التعلم و الشروط الواجب توافرها فيها والنظريات التى تعالج موضوع التعلم.

علم النفس الصناعى : يهتم بتطبيق مبادئ علم النفس فى ميدان الصناعة لزيادة الكفاية الإنتاجية للعامل وذلك بتحليل كل من العمل و العامل حتى يحدث الإنتقاء و التوجيه المناسبين.

علم النفس التجارى : يهتم بدراسة فن الإعلان ، وسيكولوجية كل من البائع و المشترى ، وطرق جذب المشترى و غيرها من العمليات النفسية المتصلة بالعمليات التجارية ، و قد يأتى تحت عنوان علم نفس المستهلك.

علم النفس العسكرى : يهتم هذا الفرع بدراسة الحرب النفسية و أساليبها المختلفة و إستخدام أساليب القياس فى إختيار أفضل الأفراد للعمل المناسب لقدراتهم.

علم النفس الجنائى : يهتم بدراسة الجريمة ودوافعها وأفضل طرق علاجها.




بعـــــض المراجـــــع عن عــــلم النفــــــــس :


AmoebaWeb Psychology Resources

Psychology News

A Century of Psychology (APA) 

Classics in the History of Psycholog

Psychology of the Private Individual Critique of Bourgeois Consciousness

Dictionary of Psychology

Encyclopedia of Psychology

Psychology Community & Career News

The Mass Psychology of Misery by John Zerzan; a criticism of the practice or implication of 
psychology 

Psychology Articles

Psychological Profiling

Pictures of famous psychologists

Psychology Conferences

Psychology Congresses

ScienceDaily Mind and Brain news

Portalpsicologia.org

PsychCentral 

Plebius Psychology News

Psychology Career Ladders

Open Access Repository for Psychology

النفسي: معاً إلى بر الأمان 





منقول للفائدة

----------


## نبراس،،،

موضوووع راائع جدا اختي عنييده 
كل الشكر لك ولهذه الجهود المتواصله 
حقيقة الموصوع متكامل ومعلوماته راائعه جدا
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## جنى الورود

*أشكرك أختي على هذاالموضوع تحياتي لك*

----------


## ليلاس

*موضوع في قمة الروعة ..*

*الله يعطييك العافية حبيبتي ع المجهود ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## عنيده

> موضوووع راائع جدا اختي عنييده 
> كل الشكر لك ولهذه الجهود المتواصله 
> حقيقة الموصوع متكامل ومعلوماته راائعه جدا
> اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق



_تسلم اخوي ما قصرت .._ 

_يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه .._ 

_ما انحرم من طلتك الحلووه  .._ 

_موفق لكل خير .._

----------


## عنيده

> *أشكرك أختي على هذاالموضوع تحياتي لك*



 
تسلمين خيتو ع الحضور .. 

يعطيج ربي الف عافيه .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

> *موضوع في قمة الروعة ..*
> 
> *الله يعطييك العافية حبيبتي ع المجهود ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..*



_يعطيج ربي الف عافيه .._ 

_ما انحرم من هالطله الحلووه يا رب .._ 

_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------

